# Second seson begins in Botetourt, VA -- RudyT



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rudy!


----------



## VAMOM (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome RudyT !!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Rudy. Your family, friends and customers will say the same thing about your honey.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in my second season also. What a learning curve! Welcome to the forum!

JC


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, its great hobbie. Lots of different directions to go , and all are sweet


----------

